# My roo's set-up



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

The first pic is where he roosts, second pic is his little hideout I made in case he needs shelter. The third pic is his free range digs. The coop is recycled wood I have been collecting, trying to get a chicken house ready for winter. Plan to build an A-frame house on top and keep it portable. Have been giving the chicken access to house at night, but he prefers oufront yard.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Nest boxes and door on!! Now, it needs some paint, looked at colors today!! Want opinions on nest boxes, they look ok? are they deep enough, or throw on another board?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think they will be very happy. It's shaping up nicely.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm sure they will be fine


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks..still a work in progress. Have two months to get big house built for winter. Told my man if it's not done by Halloween, he's out!! 

I did offer him a reward for getting the house built by the first of October, let's see if I can motivate him to get it done.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just tell him your nickname is Booty. That should help! ;-)


----------

